# found the ruff idle and issues on my 94



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I just wanted to post my find on my 94 that was acting weird at times. I went thru the car and checked everything and last thoughts I took the car out to my parents in south Oklahoma where the guy that does Nissan Infiniti repairs lives and he got in the car drove it like a block and said yeah you have a bad cat and 02 sensor, he LHAO when he read what the est. for the one shop was with the head gasket work. 

After replacing the cat and I installed the o2 sensor car runs like a brand new one again. That really makes me mad about them trying to say my car had a failing head gasket ( I knew it was BS anyhow) but makes me feel bad for others who go there and get taken by them of course.


Donnie H.


----------

